# My Rrs's Newly Planted Tank



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys just added some new plants to my RRS's tank, I got some 3 root bunch jungle Vals and three bunches or floating water lettuce/cabbage. Theres also a few updated pics of my RRS which is healing from his tron lip, which is closing up farily nicely now.








full tank shot, newly planted with a stone as a focal point














my floating water lettuce and two apple seed snails after mating 














my RRS cruising through the jungle Vals




























flank shot in the dark side of the tank







my RRS, seems to be showing more colour every day


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice. I'd be paranoid with that big rock in there... but that's just me.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

yeah real jungle







looking great man


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

looks great!







are rrs hard to come by?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

the rock looks fine sylar

tank looks nice and clean.. im deff jealous


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice tank, planning on adding any more plants?



Restricted- said:


> looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed they're hard to come by in Canada. Havn't seen or heard of any in store unless they're brought in from the US.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

e46markus said:


> looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed they're hard to come by in Canada. Havn't seen or heard of any in store unless they're brought in from the US.
[/quote]

Oh thats a shame, really like the colors on them.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

e46markus said:


> Nice tank, planning on adding any more plants?


Im thinking of getting some narrow leaf java fern, onion plant, dwarf hair grasses and some different types of jungle Val and floting plants that bloom like the white flower water lily. Im open to any suggestions if you have any. All these plants are going into a larger tank though once I move my RRS.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good, Sylar!...Your RRS and setup rocks like a DEEP PURPLE concert!!!...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

UltraKardas said:


> the rock looks fine sylar
> tank looks nice and clean.. im deff jealous


Yeah, that was just yesterday after I added the plants. Today the water is so clear it doesnt even look like there is water in the tank lol. I think the water lettuce really helps with clearign the water up. I'll have more pics of the water lettuce up today as it just opened up.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks outstanding man! Thats only a 20g? OMG mines going to dissaper comlettly when i take off his divider to the 60g LOL.










BTW: how often are you feeding yours?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

VinceC_69 said:


> Looks outstanding man! Thats only a 20g? OMG mines going to dissaper comlettly when i take off his divider to the 60g LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah its only a 20gallon, 20gallon long aquarium to exact. For as how often I feed mine, I feed 2 times everyday even though he's a Serra he has the appetite and hunger of a pygocentrus. I'll post a feeding video soon so everyone can see, also here are some close ups of the plants Ihave in my tank that I said I would post.








pics of my water lettuce without flash







same pic with flash







RRS happy and fully after eating 2 massivore pellets





















my three root bunch jungle Val, RRS in the background














full tank shots, one with flash and the other with on flash


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice, I was about to pick one up.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

How deep is your substrate? Based on what I can see in the pics, you may want to add a bit more so your plants have something to root into.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> How deep is your substrate? Based on what I can see in the pics, you may want to add a bit more so your plants have something to root into.


Not very deep, maybe a inch or two. I didnt plan to add substrate in the begining but seeing in how the RRS can stay in this tank for a year I decided to make it more appealling. I'll be adding more sand soon, theres only 15 pounds of sand in my RRS's tank right now.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds like a plan









Lookin good so far, those vals should really take off once they settle in.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, sorta running into some problems with my planted tank. The plants are growing well but my RRS is eating the jungle Vals, Also my water lettuce started to rot. The rotting leaf is starting but atleast my apple seed snails are eating the rot off the other leaves. Is my water temp to high for the water lettuce? The temp is at 78 and the params are normal. Any suggestions, Its funny to see that my RRS has a appetite of a pygo







. I'll post a feeding vid tomorrow.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The temp shouldn't be a problem, that's not high at all -- water lettuce needs a good amount of light tho, how much do you have over the tank?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> The temp shouldn't be a problem, that's not high at all -- water lettuce needs a good amount of light tho, how much do you have over the tank?


Single 50/50 coral life tube with blue glow and a regular day light florecent tube the same size. I run the regular bulb in the morning til 10am then I switch to the coral life and leave that on for the rest of the day until 9:30pm which is when I shut off all my tank lights.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

How many watts?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> How many watts?


Each tube is 15watts, but I think thats pretty low still. If I run the day buld along the Coral life bulb I think it would be better for the water lettuce. I can also move the water lettuce to my cariba tank which has a two 30 watt bulbs.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I would try swapping the 50/50 bulb out for something in the 6500-10,000k range, that should help. Is your tank always dark on the right side?


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

I congratulate is a different


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I would try swapping the 50/50 bulb out for something in the 6500-10,000k range, that should help. Is your tank always dark on the right side?


Not always, its only under the filter which is dark. Thats also where the RRS likes to rest when he gets tried during the day. Anyways I loaded the water lettuce into my cariba tank now and they look better than before







. I think Im just going to use duck weed for the surface of my RRS tank now.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Hanson?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, just got some updated pics of my RRS and his healed lip. The lip is fully healed back but its still a bit discoloured, so I guess I'll continue treating him til the colour returns. Enjoy.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

this guy's lip looks exactly like my guy's lip lol its busted pretty bad


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> this guy's lip looks exactly like my guy's lip lol its busted pretty bad


LOL, yeah but in the begining it was down to the bone but now its getting better so thats good. He also ate my snails which sucked cause they were meant as a clean up crew lol.


----------

